# 1st smoke. Cheddar, Cheddar W/Ground Pepper



## meat hunter (Jan 14, 2010)

?


----------



## reeko (Jan 14, 2010)

I did some sharp cheddar about 3 weeks ago, used a soldering iron in a can to cold smoke.

Smoked for 1 hr using hickory.
At first it smelled terrible, bitter nasty smell. Thought it would be crap.
2 weeks latter, man it tastes great, I think it could even use more smoke taste to it.

Next time I will try 1.5 hrs or so.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 14, 2010)

YUMMY!


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 14, 2010)

?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2010)

Meat Hunter,
If that tastes even half as good as it looks, it'll be great!

Do not touch----two weeks!-----OUCH !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bearcarver


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fine lookin cheese, That should be real tastey.  The hard part is waitin!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheese looks great, let us know how the peppered one works...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2010)

That is some great looking cheese


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

Now cheese is one of the things I haven't tried yet but I will soon enough I;m sure. I just have to learn to slow down with the sausage thing first. Thats one thing I have learned is finish one obession then move into the next obession.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats exactly what I thought about mine when I took it out of the smoker. It's been sitting for about two weeks, so gonna cut into some this weekend. I gave it about two hours, was afraid that was too much.


----------



## treegje (Jan 15, 2010)

Yummmmmy looking' Nice job.


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 15, 2010)

Whats the highest temp you can smoke chees at????????????/

Looks good by the way


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 15, 2010)

Cold smoking is generally considered 100 degrees tops but I've never tried it before.  Going to try it this weekend I think.  Got some bacon going on I'll just segregate part of the grill for cheese.


----------



## rygr (Jan 17, 2010)

Great idea on the white cheddar rubbed in dill.  I bet that will be yummy.  I will be looking for that post.  Yummy!


----------

